# Liquid Nails question



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

is liquid nails 100% silicone aquarium safe? I am planning on use it to assemble the styrofoam on a DIY background cuz I already have a tube of it.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If this is the exact product you are talking about: http://www.liquidnails.com/products/green-glue-LN207
It states that it is NOT safe for aquariums.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not used that particular product for aquariums before so I can't comment on whether it is safe. Despite the literature stating it isn't appropriate for aquarium or underwater use, it is common to use other brands of 100% silicone sealant/adhesive for aquarium use even though they aren't approved for that use.

Check the Sticky topic for suggested products that have been used without incident.


----------

